# A Cannibal has been arrested



## Cuelhu (May 15, 2011)

The would-be victim from Switzerland answered an internet advert from the 43-year-old man seeking someone who would agree to be killed, cooked and eaten. 

He claims he thought the offer — posted by a man in Slovakia — was nothing more than a "macabre fantasy game". 

But he said after speaking to the unnamed man on the phone, he realised he was "deadly serious". 

He alerted Swiss police who informed their Slovakian counterparts on Monday. 

The cops sent in an undercover officer posing as the victim in a sting operation to catch the suspected flesh-eater. 

But as officers attempted to arrest the man yesterday, in the north-eastern village of Kysak, a gunfight broke out and the man and a cop were shot. 

A Kysak police spokesman said: "It appears this man was genuinely seeking to eat someone. 

"His advert said he wanted someone who would agree to be put to sleep then killed, cut up, cooked and eaten. 

"One of our officers and the suspect both suffered gunshot wounds during the arrest and are both being treated in hospital."[/p]




Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2011)

there's some sick fucks out there!


----------



## pokefloote (May 15, 2011)

Now this is just creepy. 
:/


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

How pleasant.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 15, 2011)

*Sigh* When will people learn that if you want to eat human flesh you have to register your nationality as "zombie" first.


----------



## Raiser (May 15, 2011)

Got to be wondering- "what's he thinking when he actually just puts it out there that he is looking for someone to eat?"

Bravo on the would-be victim's part for taking an initiative.


----------



## injected11 (May 15, 2011)

Scarier part is these people aren't always caught. I've heard stories of people agreeing to this, willingly downing a bottle or 2 of cough syrup, then getting butchered and eaten, with the leftovers being packed into a freezer for later.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Scarier part is these people aren't always caught. I've heard stories of people agreeing to this, willingly downing a bottle or 2 of cough syrup, then getting butchered and eaten, with the leftovers being packed into a freezer for later.



Who would agree to this?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> there's some sick fucks out there!


You may post in every single damn thread, but I agree with you on this one.


----------



## injected11 (May 15, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicidal people.


----------



## GameWinner (May 15, 2011)

Ugh this type of news makes my legs wobbly.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even then. I'd rather have some semblance of control, and do it myself, rather than leaving it up to some delusional psychopath.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 15, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Ugh this type of news makes my legs wobbly.


It's pretty bad.

And yay! Guilmon!

...Now I'm sad because I just remembered the ending to Tamers.


----------



## injected11 (May 15, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many people out there actually prefer to feel subjugated. They often leave "video wills" to acknowledge that it was consensual, and try to rationalize it by saying they are worthless, would have done it themselves, and now they can "help" someone and still reach the same end. It's sick, stupid, and can be hard to believe, but it happens.


----------



## redact (May 15, 2011)

isnt this the storyline of an episode of IT Crowd?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd be too scared that the psychopath would renege on the deal, and torture me or something worse...

Handy tip: Never trust a psychopath!


----------



## Magmorph (May 15, 2011)

Well at least he asked them if it was ok first.


----------



## Shockwind (May 15, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Ugh this type of news makes my legs wobbly.


Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate this type of news.


----------



## Raika (May 15, 2011)

Human steak? No thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't understand how people can bear to eat human flesh.


----------



## m3rox (May 15, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Human steak? No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come now, it's not that bad.

You mean to tell me you've never eaten your own skin?


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *Sigh* When will people learn that if you want to eat human flesh you have to register your nationality as "zombie" first.



I hear Racoon City is nice this time of year.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Human steak? No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I imagine it would be not that much different to eating some meats.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 15, 2011)

After that last thread about cannibalism, I'm surprised it isn't someone from GBATemp...


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

Cannibalism is gross....

...unless it's by Hannibal Lecter. Anthony Hopkins makes this look cool.


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 15, 2011)

How is this super horrible? The man likes a special kind of flesh? How horrible.
You never ate something somebody else doesn't like?
Just because there aren't many people who like human flesh (or have never eaten human flesh) doesn't mean it's fucking horrible.
We eat cows, pigs, chickens, horses etc everyday. If a lion would get the chance, he would eat a human as well. It's not strange to EAT FLESH. Humans are brainwashed these days. Think for yourself guys.
The only reason you think this is strange, is because this 'Humans are better than animals because they can think and feel' 
Animals can think and feel as well. Why do you guys think this is strange when you're eating animals everyday? (except for vegetarions of course)

Man.. I don't get all the hate on the poor guy.


----------



## Hypershad12 (May 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> How is this super horrible? The man likes a special kind of flesh? How horrible.
> You never ate something somebody else doesn't like?
> Just because there aren't many people who like human flesh (or have never eaten human flesh) doesn't mean it's fucking horrible.
> We eat cows, pigs, chickens, horses etc everyday. If a lion would get the chance, he would eat a human as well. It's not strange to EAT FLESH. Humans are brainwashed these days. Think for yourself guys.
> ...


You do make a point, however most people aren't familiar with the concept of eating human flesh. Imagine eating a family member. Then imagine eating a stranger. If you wouldn't eating a family member, what would make you want to eat a stranger. All in all, eating human flesh is just not okay.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> How is this super horrible? The man likes a special kind of flesh? How horrible.
> You never ate something somebody else doesn't like?
> Just because there aren't many people who like human flesh (or have never eaten human flesh) doesn't mean it's fucking horrible.
> We eat cows, pigs, chickens, horses etc everyday. If a lion would get the chance, he would eat a human as well. It's not strange to EAT FLESH. Humans are brainwashed these days. Think for yourself guys.
> ...


There is the risk of Prions and numerous other pathogens. Oh and the fact that he would happily kill some mentally ill person to live out his selfish little fantasy.


----------



## Frogman (May 15, 2011)

This story is like three years old...The source may say so differently but i remember hearing about it.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 15, 2011)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> This story is like three years old...The source may say so differently but i remember hearing about it.


I think it is current actually
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/fo...s-his-mind.html
http://www.thelocal.ch/193/20110513/

Maybe you are thinking of Armin Meiwes


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> We eat cows, pigs, chickens, horses etc everyday. If a lion would get the chance, he would eat a human as well. It's not strange to EAT FLESH. Humans are brainwashed these days. Think for yourself guys.
> 
> To some extent true, we are very picky about what we eat, being one of the only species where diet is dictated by social norms rather than nutritional need. one of the (the only?) others being pandas. But, we are also one of the species who normally have built in behavioural safeguards against cannibalism. Same as with harming infants these instincts can be overridden by peer pressure and social conditioning/engineering, but someone wanting to without these influences does have a broken brain.
> 
> QUOTE(mabilouz @ May 15 2011, 01:40 PM) Oh and the fact that *he would happily kill some mentally ill person to live out his selfish little fantasy.*



Worst thing about psychopaths is they know the difference between right and wrong, have full control of their mental faculties, and generally have a better understanding of people than normal people. They just don't see other people as really being people...


----------



## MFDC12 (May 15, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know what you also risk prions and other pathogens with?
Beef (and other meats, too).
Mad Cow? E Coli?


----------



## Briadark (May 15, 2011)

Some people are crasy!!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 15, 2011)

frustrated in life and wanted to do something new. Probably has some illnesses too but this is the dangerous part of experimentation. What about the girls/boys who do strange and "intrinsic" things at young ages... experimentation and not knowing (or ignoring) the consequences.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 15, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would risk dodgy prions only with cows who are descended from those who where forced to cannibalise their own species. They have been removed from the food chain so no you don't. You don't need to eat meat to risk getting E coli. The risk of ingesting a pathogen which can act on a human is significantly higher if the thing you are ingesting is a human, because it is from the same species.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 15, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always chance.

I didn't say it was just meat where you can get E coli, it was an example, but this does not change the fact that you can still get it from meats other than human.

Anyways... my point was that you risk pathogens/prions from meats and is not limited to just human meat, like your original post made it seem (but I also could've read it the wrong way)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Man.. I don't get all the hate on the poor guy.




Because he is a predatory psychopath who wants to take advantage of a severely depressed person's unstable state of mind.

What's not to hate?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 15, 2011)

Don't get me wrong but...
I wonder if human meat is tasty


----------



## Sheimi (May 15, 2011)

eww, who would eat another person. Thats disgusting.


----------



## azntiger (May 15, 2011)

I wonder what caused him to have a craving for humans.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 15, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Scarier part is these people aren't always caught. I've heard stories of people agreeing to this, willingly downing a bottle or 2 of cough syrup, then getting butchered and eaten, with the leftovers being packed into a freezer for later.


Why the horse shit would people agree to this? Are they mental or something?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

azntiger said:
			
		

> I wonder what caused him to have a craving for humans.




Perhaps a repressed trauma?


----------



## Miss Panda (May 15, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> How is this super horrible? The man likes a special kind of flesh? How horrible.
> 
> Man.. I don't get all the hate on the poor guy.


yes it is horrible!! it's sick, immoral and illegal! and to even say this makes me wonder if your just like him?


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al tho I definitely don't agree with his actions, if the people who are severely depressed and unstable state of mind was going to kill 
themselves anyway...


----------



## Fishaman P (May 15, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if they get help... That cannibal is just like a vulture circling... Looking for weak prey to exploit for his own gain.


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone that get help going to change. 

I really don't like this cannibal thing, to me it wrong, I just want to hear what you going to say.


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 15, 2011)

NOMM NOMM HUMAN FLESH.......HOW NOMMY.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


his not joking!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 15, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> The only confirmed cases of transfer of PrP to humans from another species was from cows who had been forced to become carnivores. All other cases of infection via ingestion came from humans eating humans.



Isn't there some sort of link between high levels of manganese in a diet and protein folding disorders/diseases? Sorry not sure which is the right word.

EDIT: Also does that mean you could catch parkinsons by eating brains?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 15, 2011)

whats with all the medical talk?!


----------



## Eckin (May 15, 2011)

That guy is fucked up. Human meat tastes horrible (or so I've heard)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 15, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> eww, who would eat another person. Thats disgusting.


Aye, eating a member of your own specie is... Fucked up.

It's as sick as feeding bacon to a pig. It's just wrong, man. Very wrong.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2011)

Just like the last thread, everyone has been able to say that eating human flesh is wrong, immoral, illegal, etc... 

But what makes it so besides our own aversion to it? What makes it so immoral? What makes it so wrong?

Assuming no disease is present, and assuming the person's last will and testament was for his or her flesh to be eaten, what makes it so wrong to eat human flesh? So far no one I have talked to has given me any reason besides "well...it's just wrong!"


----------



## Devante (May 15, 2011)

Suum cuique.


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Just like the last thread, everyone has been able to say that eating human flesh is wrong, immoral, illegal, etc...
> 
> But what makes it so besides our own aversion to it? What makes it so immoral? What makes it so wrong?
> 
> Assuming no disease is present, and assuming the person's last will and testament was for his or her flesh to be eaten, what makes it so wrong to eat human flesh? So far no one I have talked to has given me any reason besides "well...it's just wrong!"


So you would eat human flesh?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me personally? No, but not because I'm opposed to the idea, given the right circumstances. I won't eat human flesh because of all the chemicals and processed crap that the average human digests in his or her lifetime.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Just like the last thread, everyone has been able to say that eating human flesh is wrong, immoral, illegal, etc...
> 
> But what makes it so besides our own aversion to it? What makes it so immoral? What makes it so wrong?
> 
> Assuming no disease is present, and assuming the person's last will and testament was for his or her flesh to be eaten, what makes it so wrong to eat human flesh? So far no one I have talked to has given me any reason besides "well...it's just wrong!"


species survival. If we ate people's flesh like it was a normal thing to do, the world would be in chaos and eventually our species would have an end.

Could work back in slavery periods though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killing someone with the intent to eat them is wrong, I agree. But if someone were to die in an accident, or of natural causes not related to disease, I see no problem with it.


----------



## funem (May 15, 2011)

In the world many species eat their own and even their young and it's not deemed as strange as humans eating their own. The reason people think it is wrong is because it deviates from their perceived norm. There are tribes in the darkest recesses of the world where people eat people and to them it's the norm.

It’s the same reasoning behind people believing that people who eat dogs and cats are disgusting, it’s because it deviates from their perceived norm, dogs and cats to them are pets, to others they are pets and/or food.

Personally whenever I hear about cannibalism it always reminds me of the Monty Python Undertakers Sketch

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWWg5shNWR4[/youtube]


----------



## chrisrlink (May 15, 2011)

wow i was that suicidal in the past (is now medicated thank god) but that is just stomach dropping sick shit UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## coolness (May 16, 2011)

does it tast good human meat? xd


----------



## funem (May 16, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> does it tast good human meat? xd



Probably tastes like Chicken.


----------



## coolness (May 16, 2011)

funem said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yum i love chicken


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

People taste like pork.


----------



## Vigilante (May 16, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> People taste like pork.


More of chicken actualy.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 16, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> More of chicken actualy.



When cooking people smell like bacon and sound like crackling. Almost identical levels of fat, salt etc.

Plus cannibalistic tribes call human meat "long pork", and prohibitions against eating pork in certain religions started off long before those religions existed, when those peoples would eat humans in a ritualistic manner, generally as a funeral rite. Pork reminded them of human meat, and pigs are actually very clever with some amazingly human like characteristics, so they wouldn't eat them out of respect.


----------



## thegame07 (May 16, 2011)

Come dine with me:cannibal  edition... Where the person who hosts the last night always wins the £1000 prize.

A German guy did the same thing before and he actually got some volunteers that let him eat them.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay! - This topic reminds me of my topic.

I think it is strange to agree with such a thing, even though you think it is a game. 

Also, about the taste of humans: "He described the meat as 'soft' and 'odorless', like tuna."



Source


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 12, 2011)

5 BUCKS HE POSTED ON CRAIGSLIST


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 12, 2011)

This crap is gross!


----------

